#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  двойные согласные

## Антон Николаев

Вопрос чайника.

В таких словах как "ниббана", "дхамма", "анатта", "Будда" в оригинале действительно двойные согласные (слышатся и пишутся), или это в переводе вставлено?

----------


## Ассаджи

Да, двойные.

----------

